# OK so what did you get??



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I just watched


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Is it over already? All those diapers have sold? woah!!!!!1


----------



## Jillbob (Aug 29, 2004)

I got the green hemp size 1 FCB fitted for lindsayloo2020. I have been randomly checking all day and just about crapped myself that I actually got it. First fm score, what a rush :LOL


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

the site was going down the last time i was there


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

read my choke post. I was there and ready and armed with the a FAST PC, with cable and I CHOKED, I seen it pull up evvelopes etc, but I though they all came to the same page....then I was refreshing that while the AIO's were gone...STUPID ME]

Summie is a Dummie


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I got nothing







My computer is dial up and old so I barely got a page loaded







All I wanted was 1 LC


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I got 2 size 1 fitteds! Periwinkle fairies and butterflies!


----------



## Ilovemylittlegirl (May 5, 2004)

I got the pink ribbons FCB 2 fitted







I scoped it out last night and it was one of only 2 things I was interested in


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

i got a size 1 AIO seaspray with blue thread and snaps. wish it were a size 2 but i didn't have a chance there!


----------



## mommy2madison03 (Jun 27, 2004)

Is it really over? All those diapers are gone already? I can't freakin believe it!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Nothing. Fast cable and all, I couldn't get on the site fast enough. I wanted to try a size 2 LC. Maybe next time?







All right, you can all start laughing now









Where is Spark? I hope you snagged your fluff mama!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

I got the cover I wanted








the blue Lagoon Dip Dye


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

I think I did pretty well for my very first stalking of a stocking







:

Two size 2 FCB Nightlights
One size 2 LC Organic Nightlight


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I got a size 2 traditional fitted in periwinkle fairy and a size 2 LC in pink flowers. Yay!!!!!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I got an embroidered AIO (the moon and stars one!!), a LC and a FCB (both envelope fitteds).

I really wanted that pretty AIO so I am quite happy.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Never mind my other thread, I did not see this one. I got 2 FCB organic fitteds. I could not believe it! Very exciting for sure.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I got the turtles sz 2 LC, was trying for the ribbit one, but turtles will do just fine.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
I got nothing







My computer is dial up and old so I barely got a page loaded







All I wanted was 1 LC

I'm on dumb dial up too








Oh well...I tried grabbing the FCB Size 2 Stars & Swirls & no go....then I tried for a few others for the heck of it (not for me but for others







). But I'm afraid my connection is just too slow









Maybe its time for the upgrade









Congrats to all ya fluffymail scoring mamas


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Periwinkle fairies -WWAaaaaaaa









I got size 1 fcb envelope in nautical print if anyone wants to trade







for a girly one

and I got 2 size 1 envelopes LC one in pink turtles and the other in ribbons


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

I got a size 2 LC NL. I almost got an organic one, too, but it was already sold. At least I got one thing on my list (and, yes, I did have a list...like traditional fitteds, size 1, page 2, cowboys...I'm such a dork)!


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

I got the FCB Hot Pink PUL sz 2!! I wasn't logged it so I thought for sure it was over for me! I almost got a second AIO too, but it didn't make it to my cart. lol I am happy that I got one though.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I got a birthday dipe for Nikolas!








I got an all organic in size 1. With my slow connection that was all I could get before everything was gone


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I grabbed a LC Envelope Christy. Are you looking for Jack? Cuz it is really girlie. Pink hearts and such.

As long as it's a size 2 I don't care if it says "I'm a girl" on it! :LOL

My sister is offering me one of her AIO's to see if anyone wants to trade. Isn't she sweet!


----------



## cormac05 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just one FCB size 2 Nightlight! I'm excited!!


----------



## Slingin'Momto4 (Oct 1, 2003)

I got what I wanted, just one FCB nightlight







What a rush that was!!!


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

I have been stalking the site, but this morning I just stumbled across the stocking! I grabbed the first size 0 cover I could. It's the grape marble dye cover. I just paid and got out of there. When I went back to grab anything else, it was all gone.


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh my what a rush I got there just in time man was it slow I got a lc night light size 2 and a fcb night light size 1


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

I got a lavender pul AIO, a lavender windpro AIO and a peach pul AIO. All size 1's!!!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

I almost snagged the size 1 Celtic Wolfhound AIO b/c it was so lonely sitting there all by itself but then I remembered that I am on the wagon! Luckily it sold right after I contemplated it for 5 minutes so I didn't feel so bad anymore :LOL


----------



## Imonion2 (Jun 21, 2003)

My first FM success--on dial up no less!! One size 2 FCB Nightlight. I wanted organic, but I'm happy with anything!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I got 1 LC Organic Night Light and 1 FCB Night Light both Size 1. There went my paypal balance!









AmiBeth


----------



## vanilla (Aug 11, 2004)

I am in shock! I got two size 1 wool covers; gold and aqua/yellow dip dye (previously scoped out) and then I got 2 size 1 AIO's on a whim (lime and lavender). Mind you , this is wit a 45 K dial-up connection and a baby nursing on my lap! I just got really lucky.

I guess I can take a shower and get dressed now.


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

I got a french kitty envelope size 2!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

OMG!!! Someone on the other thread got 7!!!







dipes!!! SEVEN!!!
Congrats all you mamas that got fluff


----------



## Sailmom (Sep 23, 2004)

I was all set to get bupkiss. Had my consolotion diaper buy all picked out with someone elses in stock store...

I got the LC 1 fitted with dragonflies
and an Aqua size 1 pul AIO with yellow snaps.

What a rush! My first stalking success (I choked at MM)! Thank you dh for fast access!


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, i was going for the sz 2 lime turtle aio but settled for a peace out lime aio for my noy.







I was also able to get a red pul aio. I really wanted some sz 2 NL's but no go.


----------



## Marinerbaby (Dec 3, 2004)

I ended up with 2 FCB NL and a FCB WindPro Fuzzy Lion.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I cant believe how hard everyone makes stalking sound.

I got 2 dipes. Dont know what they are called but 1 was nice and girly.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Who got the size 2 Little Caboose All Organic Red/Blue?

Let me know if you're interested in trading for a large all organic El Bee!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I can't believe I got anything - I have dial up and believe me, it's slow. I got 2 nightlights and had a 3rd in my cart and took it out because I just couldn't spend that much...1 FCB size 2 and an LC size 1. I think the Nightlights went a lot slower than anything else.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow vanilla, you were lucky!

I got a size 1 envelope LC with flames on it. Not my first choice, but hey, I got something!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

I wanted to add-
I can see how it would be hard with dial up. Christy if i got a size 2 i would sell it to you in a heartbeat!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenny0314*
I got a lavender pul AIO, a lavender windpro AIO and a peach pul AIO. All size 1's!!!

So YOU got that peach AIO. :LOL I saw it still in stock (last PUL AIO), but it was gone before the cart page loaded.

I missed a TON of things by that much. I did, however, get a size one LC NL.







I am so glad I got *something*! I didn't even see the threads on here before I saw the time and hit refresh.

Of course, what I really wanted was an AIO or fitted - but I'll be on the lookout for buyer's remorse.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

If anyone wants to trade a Size 2 Nightlight for one of my Size 1 Nightlights please pm me!









AmiBeth


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

I got what I wanted !
I got a FCB OC NL and a LC OC NL
I also got 2 LC OC NL for Basylica


----------



## bklynmom04 (Dec 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntersmommy*
I got the cover I wanted








the blue Lagoon Dip Dye









super super jealous here!
fortunately, i seem to like colors that no one else likes (other than the dip dye...), so i got the avacado wool cover and the butterscotch aio. oh, and some diapers. forgive me, it's my first time and i got a little oinky.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

:
I got
2 LC Night Light's
1 LC Peach Velour with Sherpa
1 FCB Pink Stripes
1 FCB PUL Overlapping Hearts
1 FCB Green Cats

BUT, to whoever got the size 2 FCB PUL Kitty with Shades
WANT to trade something??? I wanted that one the most and somehow missed it! oh well, not complaining.









I've been holding back on buying diapers waiting for this stocking.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

That was a great score pixie dust!


----------



## mom22lilguys (May 13, 2004)

one organic LC NL for Nic. I was hoping for a FCB NL But I'm happy with what I got


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I got 6 LC 1s fitteds and 2 LC 1 fitted envelopes.







: I seriously *never* score at hyena stockings- how did this happen? I am so thrilled!














Now next stocking, I need to help someone stalk, I feel like I need to repay the diaper karma!!


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB*
So YOU got that peach AIO. :LOL I saw it still in stock (last PUL AIO), but it was gone before the cart page loaded.

I missed a TON of things by that much. I did, however, get a size one LC NL.







I am so glad I got *something*! I didn't even see the threads on here before I saw the time and hit refresh.

Of course, what I really wanted was an AIO or fitted - but I'll be on the lookout for buyer's remorse.









:LOL

I bought the first 2 lavender ones...checked out and paid...came back to the site and it was still sitting there. How could I not get it?? :LOL


----------



## lisas (Oct 7, 2004)

Is an envelope a pocket?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicandboys*
I got 6 LC 1s fitteds and 2 LC 1 fitted envelopes.







: I seriously *never* score at hyena stockings- how did this happen? I am so thrilled!














Now next stocking, I need to help someone stalk, I feel like I need to repay the diaper karma!!

WOW!!! WTG!


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! MAN THAT WAS FUN!!!!!!!!!! I'm so freakin excited!!! My first stalking was a success!!! I got one LC NL and my mom got me TWO!!! She's better at stalking then I am!!! :LOL

I really wanted a sz2 also, so if someone wants to trade a LC NL sz2 for a sz1, pm me!!!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, I see everyone here got those ones I was going after but wasn't *quite* in time for. :LOL At least I know they'll be well-loved.


----------



## TheJoyfulMom (Nov 19, 2001)

I didn't get anything







This was the first time I actually had money for new ones, too!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I got the butter with blue snaps PUL AIO 2 and the sea turtles blue FCB fitted 2. I'm happy!!!


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenny0314*
:LOL

I bought the first 2 lavender ones...checked out and paid...came back to the site and it was still sitting there. How could I not get it?? :LOL

The lavender and peach were the ones I specifically said I *didn't* want, but ya know, when it came down to it, I didn't care! :LOL Surely my 5mo doesn't care what color he wears.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntersmommy*
I got the cover I wanted








the blue Lagoon Dip Dye









Oh my....Kris...if Hunter doesn't like it, it can always find a nice loving home here!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I really shouldn't be so upset, I have 6 El Bee's on there way to me. 4 of them OV







: :LOL


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

I got a size 1 LC NL and a size 1 LC on the farm fitted. The fitted has pink serging, but oh well ds doesn't know any better.









I really really really wanted that size 1 Turtle AIO, and almost had it, but then realized I had forgotten to enable cookies and it wouldn't let me put anything in my cart!




























But I managed to enable cookies and still score two dipes, so that's not so bad.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit*
I got a size 1 LC NL and a size 1 LC on the farm fitted. The fitted has pink serging, but oh well ds doesn't know any better.









I got one of those too for my ds! :LOL


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

well, I wasn't going to go for anything. but got sucked in and decided to see if I could grab something and ended up with an LC 2. Depending on fit (as I have no idea)this may be available for trade for non-fluffymail fluff once it arrives. or maybe i will love it so much that I'll be extremely sad i didn't get more.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

WOW!!! What a RUSH!!!








: My first stalking, and I got what I wanted!







Am I a bonafide







now?

I don't know how anyone got more than one though- they went FAST!


----------



## apcanadianmamma (Sep 30, 2004)

I got a FCB fitted - burgundy velour with blue snaps. It was the one I wanted too so I am happy....

gotta go DS wants to type (sorry for any typos







)


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Congrats to all of you successful stalkers! I totally missed it.







I'm here with 2 sick kids (fevers) and wouldn't you know they both pretty much lost it right around 1:00 (and are both peacefully sleeping now







). so, I guess I just get to go spend my saved up paypal somewhere else! Chan _needs_ some diapers.

pixie. . .


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow! That was fun! I got 7.







:

I got the 3 pack of all hemp primary FCB2s
1 organic cotton NL FCB2
1 hemp NL LC2
1 all organic red/blue LC2
1 green velour /sherpa LC2

Yeah! I am so glad the Fluffy gods







stocked during the day, when I was home. And, that ds was cooperative! I'm still shaking from the excitement of it all!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
I cant believe how hard everyone makes stalking sound.

I got 2 dipes. Dont know what they are called but 1 was nice and girly.









:

That just made me giggle!! You must have been in the right place at exactly the right time!!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

wow Cat, you snagged a lot.

I got 2 size2 AIOs, stopped at that, I didnt need more, LOL(could have kept going, I wanted more







) :LOL


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

I got periwinkle fairies, pink flowers, and a LC OC NL


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
wow Cat, you snagged a lot.

I got 2 size2 AIOs, stopped at that, I didnt need more, LOL(could have kept going, I wanted more







) :LOL


Umm... Yeah. Just promise not to tell my dh. ok?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Umm... Yeah. Just promise not to tell my dh. ok?

I dunno, we are pretty close, I might have to tell







: j/k


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I got 3 size 1 AIOs and a size 1 wool cover for the new baby.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

oh Heather you gpt the periwinkle fairies!!!


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Oh they stocked while i had my dd at OT therapy.Oh well


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I got nothing


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

DH was awake last night until 6am baking bread for our coffee shop- so I have his laptop this morning!!!







(Still on dial up, though)








But I managed to score 2 FCB Organic sz 2 NL, 1 FCB sz 2 NL & 1 LC sz 1 NL
I'd be up for trades on the sz 1 LC (Katie really needs size 2)

Of course I might have had a chance at the pretty stull if my mailman hadn't arrived wanting $$$ for taxes & duty from me like 1 minute after they stocked!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Well, I wasn't going to stalk at all.

But, I happened to be between meetings, and a dear friend who desperately wanted some AIOs was going to be stuck at work if they stocked when they did. So, I got her 3 size 2 AIOs. I wish she would come back and read her PMs and email now!









Holli

How sweet! I bet she will be so suprised!

I wasnt going to stalk either but happen to be NAKing, after a long walk, when they were about to and DS just happily nursed through the wait, LOL


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

Who got _*my*_ FCB0 lavender dip dye wool cover? It was the only thing I wanted. Please remember me if you get buyers remorse.


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Well, I wasn't going to stalk at all.

But, I happened to be between meetings, and a dear friend who desperately wanted some AIOs was going to be stuck at work if they stocked when they did. So, I got her 3 size 2 AIOs. I wish she would come back and read her PMs and email now!









Holli

holli, that's so sweet!

bcmama, i'm so glad you got what you wanted! and congrats again to everyone! feeling the FM


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Well, w/ only 15 minutes notice, I managed to get a babysitter and run (literally, w/ my 2 feet) to the library 2 blocks away--in my pajamas--b/c they have a high-speed connection. And I got nothin'. I came close, but....nothin'. Ah, well, it was fun.

Ladies, if anyone has buyer's remorse for some fitteds, let me know. I have PayPal calling your name!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*







:

That just made me giggle!! You must have been in the right place at exactly the right time!!

Ya know, I was actually just finishing up a VERY poopy diaper change. I had my laptop on the couch and hit the dipes button while i was washing poop off her fingers.
One dipe was a night light. I think with glow in the dark snaps??
The other was fcb fitted size 1.


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

nothin here, I've had "problems" from eating too many low-carb brownies and was in the bathroom RIGHT as they stocked







Sorry that was probably TMI huh. :LOL


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:

Well, w/ only 15 minutes notice, I managed to get a babysitter and run (literally, w/ my 2 feet) to the library 2 blocks away--in my pajamas--b/c they have a high-speed connection.
:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

Darn I was eating lunch I guess and missed the whole thing.
If the lucky buyer is interested - I would trade a soaker for the size 2 blue windpro dragonfly aio !

dd will be potty learning soon and I have yet to try a fcb aio









Elizabeth


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *todzwife*
nothin here, I've had "problems" from eating too many low-carb brownies and was in the bathroom RIGHT as they stocked







Sorry that was probably TMI huh. :LOL









:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Darn I was hoping to get something so I could sell it for some insane price on eBay. Oh well.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
I cant believe how hard everyone makes stalking sound.

I got 2 dipes. Dont know what they are called but 1 was nice and girly.

Ouch, kick me while I'm down.....







:LOL


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Im so excited, I scored my first hyena item! And I got 3! I got two FCB fitteds (size 2), girly prints, and a FCB nightlight. I got the 2 fitteds I wanted the most, and I was shaking for 20 minutes afterward with excitement. Still in shock.


----------



## Steve's Sweety (Feb 6, 2004)

My very first diaper stalking...

Got 2 I wanted, missed one I wanted so settled for a diff one instead.

Size 2 AIO FCB PUL Retro Turtle
Size 2 Print Envelope LC Sea Turtle
Size 2 Fitted LC Frogs on black (I wanted the FCB stars & swirls but just missed it)

Only now I'm thinking that I got the wrong size...DS is 17 lbs...I should have gotten the size 1's, eh?
Not that he won't grow into them, but I guess they'll swallow him for now.

ETA: What is "MM" (saw it in an earlier post)?


----------



## twinluv (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm still in shock that I got the AIO I wanted! I got the frog friends aio in size 1







. I also got two LC night lights and one lc envelope (cowgirls) all in size 1.

I'm so excited!









Mariah


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Wow! That was fun! I got 7.







:

I got the 3 pack of all hemp primary FCB2s
1 organic cotton NL FCB2
1 hemp NL LC2
*1 all organic red/blue LC2*
1 green velour /sherpa LC2

Yeah! I am so glad the Fluffy gods







stocked during the day, when I was home. And, that ds was cooperative! I'm still shaking from the excitement of it all!









The all organic red/blue LC2 is what I was after.







Would you be interested in TWO large used organic El Bees for that one new LC?







I've never had an LC or an FCB and I'd be eternally grateful. OK, that's my official grovel. :LOL If not, no hard feelings and use it in good health!







I promise I won't stalk you!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I believe MM = Mosaic Moon.


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
Oh my....Kris...if Hunter doesn't like it, it can always find a nice loving home here!










I actually upgraded our internet connection just for this stocking







:
Althpough mayI add it didn't get activated in time cause the site was SOOOOO SLOW!!!!!!!!!!! i went back to get some dipes and everything was gone:LOL
I have been drooling over that cover since the day it went up in previews, I sooo hope it works for us...but at least I know if it diesn't there is a cute bumm waiting in line:LOL


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Who got the LC sz2 Ribbet? I wanted that so badly!!!! Whoever it is, I'll trade ya a NL LC1 for it!!

OH and just curious, who got that beautiful Hearts LC sz1? It was on page 2.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ok...I got a bunch of stuff but half of it is for friends b/c they got shut out of it while trying. Also, I had like 5 fitteds in my cart and I closed the window cause I had like 5 windows open trying to for things and It went into never never land, so I contacted the FM's. I dont think it even restocked, cause I knew what I got and went back 5 seconds afterwards and it never said 1. So Im pretty sure I got this stuff still but Im so sad that happenned.

If I got the stuff in the cart, I got

Both LC Purple Florals Size 1(one for a friend)
LC Bug Squares Size 1
LC Sailor Puppies Size 1
LC Polar Bear Size 1 (for a friend)
FCB Size 1 Moon and Sun AIO
FCB Lime Flower Delight (for a friend)
FCB Orange Windpro (for a friend)
1 LC Nightlight Size 1
FCB Size 0 Cover in Orange & Lemon

I sure hope I got those fitteds when I closed my window, Ill cry if I didnt b/c I really needed fitteds BAD!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Wow! That was fun! I got 7.







:

I got the 3 pack of all hemp primary FCB2s
1 organic cotton NL FCB2
1 hemp NL LC2
1 all organic red/blue LC2
1 green velour /sherpa LC2

Yeah! I am so glad the Fluffy gods







stocked during the day, when I was home. And, that ds was cooperative! I'm still shaking from the excitement of it all!










YOu go girl:LOL
you got both dipes wanted:LOL

if you ever decide you "need" to get rid of the OC LC2 or the Green velour, lmk


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

I missed it -- I was at Gemma's well baby appointment. Oh well. I really need to save money (and finger strength!







) for the next Bottombumpers stocking, anyway.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
The all organic red/blue LC2 is what I was after.







Would you be interested in TWO large used organic El Bees for that one new LC?







I've never had an LC or an FCB and I'd be eternally grateful. OK, that's my official grovel. :LOL If not, no hard feelings and use it in good health!







I promise I won't stalk you!










Sorry. I don't think my babe would actually fit in a large elbee. He's really skinny (but kind of tall). He's only about 18 or 19 lbs, but by some miracle the FCB2s and LC2s fit really well on the tightest snaps. If it makes you feel any better, if they stock again any time soon, I won't have much money to be of competition to you! :LOL


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I feel extraordinarily fortunate. I got the two LC2's I wanted for myself (coffee and blue dragonfly) and 2 diapers for a friend (a FCB2 sweets and the LC 2 Ribbit). I have that sweets one in an LC and it is soooo cute.







 I also think it was very kind of the FM mamas to stock early on that first day and not leave people hanging.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I got 2 sz 1 AIOs for Gracie:

The Parisian Girl & the purple PUL witrh the purse & shoe.










Lucky me!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Sorry. I don't think my babe would actually fit in a large elbee. He's really skinny (but kind of tall). He's only about 18 or 19 lbs, but by some miracle the FCB2s and LC2s fit really well on the tightest snaps. If it makes you feel any better, if they stock again any time soon, I won't have much money to be of competition to you! :LOL

Well let me know if you decide to sell it or if you're ISO anything else!


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, I didn't manage any diapers, but I did get two size 1 covers - the Hot Pink hand dye and the raspberry marble. I guess not bad for a FC newbie!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Sooo...So anyone yearning for some gorgeous Snazzy Red MM Longies in Sm/Med for your fluffy from FM today!







Or a Size Small Nearly New WB?? HU HU!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
Sooo...So anyone yearning for some gorgeous Snazzy Red MM Longies in Sm/Med for your fluffy from FM today!







Or a Size Small Nearly New WB?? HU HU!









What size? Can we see a pic?
Although i am sure I dont have enough fm fluff for mm's


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I wonder who got the 2 lemon/orange size 0 covers? I was eyeballin' those, and would have grabbed one if I hadn't been dealing with two kids in the bathtub.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*
I feel extraordinarily fortunate. I got the two LC2's I wanted for myself (coffee and blue dragonfly) and 2 diapers for a friend (a FCB2 sweets and the LC 2 Ribbit). I have that sweets one in an LC and it is soooo cute.







I also think it was very kind of the FM mamas to stock early on that first day and not leave people hanging.

If your friend changes her mind about the ribbit, it'll get loved here. That's the one I wanted the most. I settled for turtles, though.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Ruth (marinerbaby), you got the Windpro Fuzzy Lion? Oooh, I wanted that one. Congratulations to you!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*
I feel extraordinarily fortunate. I got the two LC2's I wanted for myself (coffee and blue dragonfly) and 2 diapers for a friend (a FCB2 sweets and the LC 2 Ribbit). I have that sweets one in an LC and it is soooo cute.







I also think it was very kind of the FM mamas to stock early on that first day and not leave people hanging.
















to the fluffymail mams!! It makes it so much less painful when you've only waited a few odd minutes aand not get anything, than if you've been hitting refresh for hours and not score!!

And...I would just about sell any of my other hyena fluff for a FCB sz.2 in that coffee print!! I just







it!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoAida*
I wonder who got the 2 lemon/orange size 0 covers? I was eyeballin' those, and would have grabbed one if I hadn't been dealing with two kids in the bathtub.

I got one of them.







Lemme know when u need it by. Or PM me sometime in June or July, Im due in May and imagine this bub will be out of newborn by July-ish. Ill give ya first dibs if ya do. LOL


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Woo hoo!! THE sweetest mama just offered me a couple of her envelopes!! I can't believe it!! I'll be getting the sz2 Pineapple and the sz2 safari print!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

I tried to get one of those lemon/orange covers, too. I really wanted one. It was the first thing I went for.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey31*
I got 2 sz 1 AIOs for Gracie:

The Parisian Girl & the purple PUL witrh the purse & shoe.










Lucky me!!

OMGoodness I love both of those! So adorable. Congrats!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oceanone*
I feel extraordinarily fortunate. I got the two LC2's I wanted for myself (coffee and blue dragonfly) and 2 diapers for a friend (a FCB2 sweets and the LC 2 Ribbit). I have that sweets one in an LC and it is soooo cute.







I also think it was very kind of the FM mamas to stock early on that first day and not leave people hanging.

So you were my competition on that LC2 coffee? That was the one thing that I really wanted. Oh well, next stocking I hope I can get a LC2 fitted because I really prefer front snapping dipes. I have 4 FCB1 fitteds that are starting to fit weird.

I did score a FCB size 2 butterscotch windpro AIO. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

What is this sale that is such a big deal? I've been hearing about it all over the internet! Man, diapers selling out like concert tickets...crazy


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I got 3 NL's size 1 and the Damation Windpro AIO size 2 for a friend. I want to trade some of the NL's though for either size 2 or something else.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Is someone wanting to trade a NL sz2 for a sz1? I'm your lady!!! I have a 1 and need a 2!!!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow you mama;s did great........ I just watched it dissapear....


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

The one thing I really wanted was that plumstone FCB 2 wool cover. I just







the color of that thing. Who got that? Want a slave (via the internet) for awhile in trade?!?


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Who got the FCB Size 2 Stars & Swirls?









http://www.fluffymail.com/shop/index...0&prevstart=12

If anyone has buyers remorse I would love to buy it from you with a finders fee







(or if you just want to love me for sharing the MM, BBB love with those who've never tried them before?)


----------



## Steve's Sweety (Feb 6, 2004)

I was sooo close with that one. It's the one of the 3 I was trying for that didn't make it into my cart.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Whoever got the FCB Pink Ribbons diaper, please think of me when you're done w/ it! :LOL It's SO pretty!! You're very lucky!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

So I got an orange windpro and I could really use some fitteds, who wants to trade me a fitted or 2 for a Size 1 Orange Windpro AIO.


----------



## maggiemae (Apr 10, 2004)

I am so sad. My Boss wanted to have a lunch meeting today. When I returned to my desk everything was gone. I wanted to try a NL.


----------



## mamma2kaden (Nov 7, 2004)

I scored an Avocado Wool Cover Size 2!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I came back from the other house..we're in the middle of moving, just 3 minutes after they stocked and I check the sz 1's and there was nothing so I went to the sz 2's and there was only the Celtic wolf hound. Oh well









Man some of you mama's really scored big, if anyone wants to share PLEASE PM me







I was looking for a 1 for Matthew or 2 for Jack


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ah, my first successfull FM stalking. I got a lime colored FCB AIO size 2 and a Sushi Print LC envelope size 2. I was really trying for the turtle print, but the Sushi print will do just fine too. WoooHoo for me!


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmm...I scored two dipes but only one shipped, the other is pending. Does anyone know what that means? I was thinking that maybe it was a sign that the dipe had been grabbed by two of us at the same time? Like diaper limbo...


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlutterBee*
Hmmm...I scored two dipes but only one shipped, the other is pending. Does anyone know what that means? I was thinking that maybe it was a sign that the dipe had been grabbed by two of us at the same time? Like diaper limbo...

Did you get an email saying this?


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

ohhh ohhh, edit to my previous post. . . the FM gods smiled upon me today









I didn't even realize but I am the proud owner of 3 size 2 FCB AIO's, just exactly what I wanted!







(hmmm but maybe a color swap)

I feel so loved, thanks so much you know who you are


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
Did you get an email saying this?

I got an email stating that one diaper shipped but when I didn't get the second one I checked the FM site and it says the status for that one is pending. I haven't recieved anything other than the order and payment confirmation for that one. I was just wondering if pending just means they haven't shipped yet or if there may be an issue with the order.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlutterBee*
I got an email stating that one diaper shipped but when I didn't get the second one I checked the FM site and it says the status for that one is pending. I haven't recieved anything other than the order and payment confirmation for that one. I was just wondering if pending just means they haven't shipped yet or if there may be an issue with the order.

dont forget they are using their shipping center and she may just be notifying as she finds the diaper in the pile, iykwim?


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

*sigh*... I missed work yesterday and the first half of today because K was sick...

I *so* wanted a FCB size 0 wool cover. Any buyer's remorse and I'm here.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
*sigh*... I missed work yesterday and the first half of today because K was sick...

I *so* wanted a FCB size 0 wool cover. Any buyer's remorse and I'm here.

ohh no you didnt get one!?! I was hoping you had!


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
dont forget they are using their shipping center and she may just be notifying as she finds the diaper in the pile, iykwim?

I hope so, thanks


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
dont forget they are using their shipping center and she may just be notifying as she finds the diaper in the pile, iykwim?


I just checked my order and it says the same thing so I thing that Seepae is right, just a matter of gettign both dipes togeather.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huntersmommy*
I just checked my order and it says the same thing so I thing that Seepae is right, just a matter of gettign both dipes togeather.









Thanks for letting me know


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

The shipping center will ship orders as she gets them... so she is going one by one through the invoices and shipping







So if you put in more than 1 order they may not ship at together or at the same time... tho they will all ship, LOL. If you checked out.. we got your order and there were no problems with it


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
The shipping center will ship orders as she gets them... so she is going one by one through the invoices and shipping







So if you put in more than 1 order they may not ship at together or at the same time... tho they will all ship, LOL. If you checked out.. we got your order and there were no problems with it









Thanks so much, I really appreciate the reassurance.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

When I checked my status it said order pending payment and I paid as soon as I checked out. The link to paypal from the FM site ended up not working for me, so I just paypal'd on my own, is that why it says that? Because I didn't complete it through their cart? I just don't want my order sitting there because my payment was missed somewhere.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Tiff said to me this:

Quote:

check out with it so it goes through the cart.... it wont bring you to paypal automatically so i wouldl think it would be fine ? then you can go to paypal seperaetly to pay i think








I did that and I am all squared away, but my status still says awaiting payment. But I talked to Tiff directly and she said its all good on my end.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

yes, if you paid on your own the cart doesnt get updated automatically.... but we are going through them and manually updating at the same time we aer updating our books ... its just a lot of work so its slow going


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you both. I just wanted to be sure my payment wasn't lost somewhere. I bet it does take a ton of time and work Tiff! You fluffymail mamas are amazing, what with sewing 300 diapers, all of the technical spects of stocking and sorting out orders and shipping.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

I've asked once, but no one answered me. What is the big deal about this one brand of diapers? I already have too many hard to get hyena diapers, but now I am dying to know why the entire internet is buzzing over this one site! Although I have to admit, the name is cute.

flufflymail.com! haha!


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Talula Fairie*
I've asked once, but no one answered me. What is the big deal about this one brand of diapers? I already have too many hard to get hyena diapers, but now I am dying to know why the entire internet is buzzing over this one site! Although I have to admit, the name is cute.

flufflymail.com! haha!

Very trim, especially in the stride. Very well made, flawless sewing. I haven't tried an AIO because I have a hidden snap hang-up but they do the most gorgeous embroidery! I'm sure the reasons why all of us love FM are varied!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicandboys*
Very trim, especially in the stride. Very well made, flawless sewing. I haven't tried an AIO because I have a hidden snap hang-up but they do the most gorgeous embroidery! I'm sure the reasons why all of us love FM are varied!

But what about the fitteds with exposed snaps--does that not bother you?







:


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I seem to recall Nicole like LC right? The one I had had hidden snaps.

That's my only complaint about FCB. I love the fit and I love the sewing but Kai spends so much time on her belly and side that they make horrible imprints.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh really? I thought all fluffymail fitteds had exposed snaps, I didn't realize little caboose did have hidden snaps.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

All of the LC's that I have, have exposed snaps. But because the soaker comes up in the front and the snaps on the LC are in the front they are kind of masked by the soaker. So depending on how well the soaker covers your babies tummies depends on whether any of the snaps touch the skin.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, the FCBs are trim, especially through the stride, but you get a lot of absorbancy w/ that trimness. My DD can soak through a FF in 1 hour, a SS SP in 1.5 hours, but she has woken up from 2 hour naps w/ the FCB wet, but not soaked through. The fit is also great on my DD, and seems to fit a lot of different body shapes well. For her, I like side snaps b/c I can adjust the waist and legs seperately, and I love the high rise for her long waist. And there's something about the way the elastic is sewn at the front, back, and legs--it makes the diaper more versatile/adjustable and contains poop w/o being too tight. And the workmanship IS amazing! They're beautiful diapers!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

I love fluffymail stuff b/c they are trim, super absorbant, have great embroidery options, awesome colors, great workmomship and best of all they are SUPER SUPER nice and great to work with!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

If I remember correctly the NLs and pocket fitteds have hidden snaps because they are under the microfleece... is that right? Ive only had a LC NL when they first stocked them, they may have changed?


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

LC Print Envelopes, LC Nightlights, & LC Envelope AIOs all have hidden snaps
LC diapers do not have hidden snaps but the soaker usually covers them
FCB diapers do not have hidden snaps








HTH!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Ok. The LC I had was an envelope fitted from Ebay and there were no exposed snaps







Also my Nightlights are LC and no snaps are exposed which is why I like them so much (that and the do absorb everything!)


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
But what about the fitteds with exposed snaps--does that not bother you?







:


The way the sewn in soaker is, it comes up over/in front the snaps on LCs, they don't touch his skin. Also, in the envelope fitteds, the fleece covers the snaps. (At least for the LCs).


----------

